# TRIFECTA: The 2.0L Turbo 300HP Cruze



## Henry Edwards (Nov 10, 2019)

2017 Ls Cruze with the lowering springs chev hi power exhaust 18 inch wheels performance tires chev Brembo brakes all around on my car is better than any Malibu


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Henry Edwards said:


> 2017 Ls Cruze with the lowering springs chev hi power exhaust 18 inch wheels performance tires chev Brembo brakes all around on my car is better than any Malibu


That is a pretty subjective claim there Henry~


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> That is a pretty subjective claim there Henry~


Especially when you're comparing a modified vehicle to a stock one in a different segment.


----------

